

Apps combat phobias and anxiety - Wohui
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27186022

======
Wohui
For those who go straight-to-comments on HN (myself included):

 _Users first play a series of games with cartoon spiders, which start out as
cute and harmless-looking but gradually become more realistic. One early task
involves helping a spider hide in a slipper while someone is using a vacuum
cleaner._

You're also missing a spider in a top hat.

------
DanBC
NICE (the UK "death panel") has guidance for computerised CBT. It's
interesting reading.

It's surprising how effective a short bit of work can be to overcome quite
deeply entrenched phobias.

[http://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/TA97](http://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/TA97)

